# Christmas Fry!



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Well they were actually born two days before Christmas but who's counting! So far so good. I cant really see how many I have since there is alot of Hornwort in the tank and they are very good at hiding. I have counted 12+ that I can see. They are over a week old now and seem to be doing pretty well. Eating microworms and infusoria, a tiny bit of egg yolk and I put some "first bites" in the other day but I couldn't tell if they ate it. 

I thought "mom" was gonna die those first few days, but she has recovered nicely. "Dad" is already building another nest... He is ready to go again I guess! (I'm not though) Thanks to many of you for good advice and suggestions.

Below are a few pictures. The first ones are Strawberry (female VT) and Papi (male DT) and some of the fry, but they are hard to see as they are still very tiny.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Is that hornwort in the tank?

Congratz on the spawn!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see when they color up!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Awws. They are so cute. Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats! They are so tiny .


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes Mr. V - I have hornwort, duckweed and pothaus (I think that's how it's spelled ) The hornwort makes it hard to see how many there are.. but they seem to like being able to hide in there... and when they were spawning, the female was able to hide easily... they are soft so they dont hurt their fins...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Where'd you get it? I've been looking and all I can find is on aquabid.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Not, trying to intervein but I buy mine (hornwort) from petsmart your (petsmart) might be different though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll have to look. Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats! I love seeing fry dart at things


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new spawn!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks! Mr. V I got my hornwort at Creature Castle..which is a local fs I think. Try this http://www.aquariumplants.com/Aquarium_Plants_s/1.htm
I havent bought from them... but they look decent online and they have alot of variety..


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

The babies seem like they are getting bigger by the day! Some of them just stare at me when I am looking in the tank. Their eyes are really big.. and now you can see their ventrals. Can't tell what they'll look like, but some seem to have a reddish tint to them. I think the red Mom will probably be dominant. I hope some of them might have a DT like the dad, but we will see.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

they sound very healthy


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah they are eating well I've already cleaned some of the snail poo out... (I couldnt stand it anymore) and put some fresh water in the tank. My daughter counted sixteen this am. The are becoming more active... they are so cute when you look at them through the magnifying glass and they are staring right at you! My husband says he can't believe something so tiny grows into a betta!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I counted 18 this am.. I am noticing a significant difference in the sizes of some of them. I guess the big ones are the ones that eat the most. I think I see a tiny bit of red in some of them, but it's still hard to tell.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It IS amazing, isn't it? lol I bet they're so cute!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

They are cute.. I can't stop looking at them.. my family thinks I'm nuts! lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats on your spawn!  I can't see the babies but then again I'm not used to looking for fry! XD I'm sure they're super cute! =] I can't wait to see what they look like! =]

You can buy Hornwort from www.plantedaquariumscentral.com if you enter the discount code BETTAFISH at checkout (needs to be allcaps) then you'll get 10% off! =] I'd go ahead and order 2 or three portions though since you probably have big tanks for breeding. =]


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks... that was mr. Vampire that was asking for that.. i already have some.. i love it.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Counted 20 this am... the numbers keep growing!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I think these pics are a little clearer....Does it look like Papi has blue eyes?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics! Yes, his eyes definitely look blue to me.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are so cute i just had a spawn on CT's yesterday waiting fro them to hatch


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

It's so hard to wait...my fry are getting fatter by the day! We can actually see them pretty well now. They like to hang out on the bottom and wait for the food to fall.

I love CT's they are so pretty...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking good......so much fun watching these guys grow & develop and watching their own little personalities emerge.....good job.....


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

better fry photos


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I just saw the picture of the father. He has gorgeous blue eyes! It looks like you are doing a fantastic job raising the fry, too.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're going to be beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They are amazingly adorable!
My camera cannot take pictures of when they are fry because they are too tiny to focus on.

(Also by the way)
What type of snail is that in those pictures?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks y'all! They are getting bigger and fatter it seems every day. They'll be 3 weeks on Friday. I can't wait to see color in them. They are getting funnier too.. chasing food and each other. The snail is a blue "mystery" snail. His body is blue and the shell is actually clear. They are in the apple snail family. He doesnt seem to bother the babies and he cleans up the bottom. The only downside is he poops.....A l o t !! I have to clean the bottom every other day. I know the poo is good for the fry, so I try not to be too anal about it. I have been replacing some of the water pretty much every day or every other day. The hornwort is a little messy too. It sheds alot.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well its one of the challenges of being a breeder


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poo is good for the fry?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

The snail poo contains infusoria...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow thanks DQ i didnt know that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't know that either. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Where did you get that info from?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

PeggyJ was the one that posted about the snail poo containing infusoria.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG! I loled when I saw the microscopic looking fry picking off of a snail. They're SO tiny!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> PeggyJ was the one that posted about the snail poo containing infusoria.


Ohh okay Thanks anyway!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Mom and Dad are gorgeous!

The fry are so chubby. Keep us updated!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes.. I guess infusoria is pretty much everywhere, but when the apple/mystery snails eat vegitation, they're excrement has infusoria on it or in it... Im not sure which. But it's very good for newborn fry. I am not sure if it grows on it after it comes out, or if it comes out with it. It doesnt really make much difference I guess.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*New pictures*

The fry are a little over 4 weeks now. Here are some new pictures. I am amazed at the differences in the sizes. Some are HUGE and some are still pretty tiny. There are so many variations! I see color in some of them now...It's hard to get that in the photos. So far I haven't had any of them die that I can tell. Unless they were eaten or removed with a water change. I am going to try to post a video on my photo album if it works I'll let you know. Sorry some of the pics are so big.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yeah .. they are even starting to chase each other and they tend to stay close to the top more often. They are even picking at flaked food and have been eating frozen bbs and blood worms. I still put the fine food and some micro worms in there for the smaller ones.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww they are so cute!! And all belly. So how old are they?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

They were 4 weeks on friday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Cool! Cant wait til they get older*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wonder what the outcome will be...marble and red based black?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope so... if you cross a DT and VT is it possible to get some DT's or are the VT's always dominant?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If the female carries DT you will but you will have to spawn brother to sister for DTs.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

My male is the DT.. so I guess that won't happen huh?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*Update*

The fry are 5 weeks old now.. I was able to get some decent pictures. Some of them are showing color now and getting feisty when eating especially. I am guessing the big guys are male. I find the size variation so wierd. I guess some are eating more than others! There are a few more in my albums if anyone is interested. Got some water spots on the aquarium I forgot to get off before the pictures. I love the one of the two facing each other.. looks like he is looking in a mirror. The last one is a small one eating a bloodworm. Don't worry, I clean the bottom after they eat!


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

There getting really big and pretty colors, so cute.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol I just want to squeeze their little bellies... so cute!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job Peggy....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so cute! I love their color. Great job, Peggy!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

are they CT?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone... the father is a DT and the mother a VT. So they will prob be VT. They have the red coloring from the mother. I am hoping they'll get some variations though. The father is multi colored, blue,black,cellophane...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know nothing about genetics but I wonder if a dt or two might show up.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*updated Fry pics*

Does anyone think the one in the first two pics might be a DT - or are his fins just torn or scraggly? It kinda looks like the last one has some of the "papa's" coloring.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

WHAT ARE YOU FEEDING THEM??? Lol they're like..."Fish eat worm...Fish hungry."


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol dem some big babies. Yeah it just looks like someone took a nip out of his tail, my one girl Lumen has the exact same nip on her tail after a slight battle with a fellow sorority girl. 

Handsome nonetheless though!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would like to know too my fry are not that big! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're very pretty!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

well, I've been feeding them a variety of things...started them out on microworms.. then first bites... then gradually worked them up to frozen bbs and bloodworms.. (they love those) and they also are eating fine flaked food and dried bs crushed up.. I still put a few mw's and first bites in there because there are some that are still pretty tiny. they are almost 7 weeks old. some of them are really big and others are still tiny.. i have a broad spectrum of sizes.. it's wierd. They are pretty fat .. lol Maybe I'm over feeding.. I feed them early in the am .. like 6 am or before, then my daughter feeds them late am.. like 1030-11 am.. then i feed them when i get home.. around 4:30-5pm and then once more before I go to bed.. like 10:00 or so- that's like every 4-6 hours.. is that too much????


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO there's no such thing as over feeding fry. The more you feed, the faster they grow. But you might want to reduce the amount on each feeding.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

well I clean out the gunk on the bottom and add fresh water pretty much every day. then on the weekends i do a larger water change.... plus I have a mystery snail in there and he eats alot of the excess. Most of the "gunk" I am cleaning out is not food, it's snail & fish poo.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Your fry look great and I agree with Indjo..lots of quality foods in small amounts several times a day and lots and lots of clean water.......

It is not uncommon to have a wide size difference.....eggs are not laid at the same and don't hatch at the same time...an hour difference in age in the fish world can be a big difference...lol.....and then you have the stunting hormone that plays a role in the growth game as well.....even with the water changes that you are doing to dilute the hormone and nitrates that also can cause growth and development issues.....I usually start to separate my fry as early as two weeks sometimes...the big fry tank and the smaller fry tanks...lol....but not everyone has the tanks to do that...so you have to work with what you have......

With double tails-they will have two distinct lobes-you want them to be equal in size so that they mirror each other...often one lobe may be larger than the other...but your goal with double tails are two equal lobes that mirror each other and then a nice wide dorsal fin...I like to add DT to my line just to get that wide dorsal that mirror the anal fin...the one fry almost looks like it may have that wider dorsal fin even though she doesn't have the two lobed caudal

I am sure you posted this and I just missed it....how many did you end up with.....


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks... all of you. You've been very encouraging and your knowlege is greatly appreciated. I have had lots of fish, including bettas, but this is the first time I've bred bettas. I have approximately 40 fry, although even with all the plants out of the tank, they are hard to count. I may start separating the big ones soon. I have lots of large jars and vases. I am wondering if those will work, or perhaps I can find another tank cheaply.. we'll see.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Check out local thrift shops...I find tank pretty cheap and most are complete setups too....I got my last 10g complete for either $6.99 or $7.99....had everything but the heater...usually lots of the 2-5gal complete for less than $5.00...at least in my area....best time to check is when school lets out or start and after holidays......

It can be fun and rewarding spawning and rearing your own fry......and a great experience too...even if you only do it once...


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I was actually thinking about thrift shops... that might be a good idea... thanks. I bought a great big fish bowl in there for 3.00 a few months ago that one of my males lives in..


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder if they would do okay in my 55gal with my other tropical fish? I have 1 female betta in there, two big algae eaters, a big pleco, 5 or six rosey barbs (all male, my females died), 3 pristella tetras, an upside down catfish and a good sized apple snail and a bunch of pond snails. I could probably put a few in there and see what happens. Anyone think that's a bad idea? Or should I stick to the jars / vases for now. They aren't flaring or anything.. but they do chase each other esp. at feeding time. I could also partition off part of the 10 gal (they are all in a 10gal right now) or maybe partition off part of the 55, but I think my algae eaters would burrow under any kind of partition ....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats what I do with mine once they get 1 inch SL...they go into bigger tanks...as long as the filtration isn't too strong I would put all the biggest one in that tank-depending on the algae eater species the other species should be fine...you just don't want them to get sucked into the filter or if the algae eaters (CAE) or even the plecos(common) can be slime suckers of some fish species....just be able to be home to watch them for most of the day and flashlight at night the first night a couple of times

If the 55g has been set up for a while be sure and do a slow acclimation on the Bettas-use a small container to put them in and add small amount of the 55g water to their water over 30min or so..just to be safe....sometimes with mature tanks you can have pH and nitrate changes that you don't get in tanks that are getting a lot of frequent water changes especially if it has live plants...when the organics decomp it can make the water more acid.....


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey nice job on your babies. They are so huge and pretty.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I may try that this weekend. My pleco is a sailfin.. he is pretty docile. Just big 8" +.. and the algae eaters are your standard chinese algae eaters.. the green/brown ones. I think I have a pair but they are hard to sex. I have had them for years and they tend to only chase each other. They are also huge, 7-8". My filter should be okay since I have had baby rosey barbs and swordtails survive in there. I may cover the holes with a sponge or nylon, even though I think they are too small for them to get caught in. The current is stronger in there from the filters, airstone, and the aerator which also acts as a filter. If they dont do well in there.. I'll jar them I guess.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay update: I put 5 of the largest ones in my 55 gal. They did okay for a few days and then i noticed one of them kept hiding and acting very afraid even during feeding time. So I kept watching thinking one of the bigger fish were picking on him (or her). I suspected my adult female betta. However... when I went out there one evening while feeding... there was the largest of the fry flaring at the others! It looked so funny because they are so little. Anyway, I moved him to another container and the rest seemed to be ok for a few days. Then, the others started flaring at each other, so I separated all of them. Guess I am going to need some more containers! I have them in Big vases and small tanks right now so I will have to go invest in some others this weekend. I did notice (I'll have to get updated pics) that some of them have spots and blue in them like the daddy! I am so glad. I didnt want all of them to be only red. I can't wait to see what they look like as they grow!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they sound so cute!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea congrat's on the wet kid's *lol*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How are they doing? Can we have an upddate?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*Update*

Here is an update with pictures. I have "jarred" all of the fry now in 1 qt plastic containers, a few vases, & a critter keeper. The official count is 50 fry. So far no fatalities and no sickness. I have fry in almost every size from tiny to "pre-adult" size. My family is calling me the crazy fish lady!!! lol The picture below shows my largest fry. He is almost as big as his mama. I can't really tell the sex yet, but I am guessing it is a male. He was the first one I removed because he was flaring at the others. He grew like crazy in a small tank by himself. You can see he has some blue in him like the daddy and though you cant tell in the photos, his eyes are blue like the daddy too. I did have a slight "accident" with one. I accidently let him jump into my kitchen sink when I was transfering him to a larger container. I scooped him up really fast, put him in the container and added some salt and melafix just in case he was injured. He seems fine now though. (slippery little critters) I already have a few homes lined up for some of them and a local fish store said they would give me some store credit for some. The thing I like about this store is that they keep their bettas in large vases, jars, critter keepers, etc. and not in those tiny shipping containers. So... I will be busy feeding and doing water changes in the next few weeks. Good thing I enjoy it! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the containers you have them in. They look pretty good sized.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwe so adorable!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah they are quart sized (32 oz). I found them at the dollar tree. 4 in a pack for 1.00. So they ended up being 25 cents apiece! Pretty good deal. I took the lids and cut a small opening in them for feeding and then poked a bunch of air holes in them. They are clear so it is easy to keep an eye on them. I did have one baby die on me. He had something that looked like it was stuck in his mouth. a I am not sure if it was food, a blood worm maybe or if he tried to eat part of a plant or what.. but he must have choked on it.


----------



## nikkilee (Jan 28, 2011)

Soooo cool!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about the one you lost! But those things happen.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah... he must have gotten greedy and bit off more than he could "chew". I think they are doing well so far though. I am not sure some of them are thrilled about the containers, but they'll be okay.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty nice container.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are so big and pretty! How old are they?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

They were born Dec 23rd so about 2 months old. 
Here are some more updated pictures


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks.. got them at the dollar tree four for a dollar...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Goin to Dollar Tree.......I just got 14 jars, six 1 gals, 8 1/2 gals but I need a few more. 

They grew up FAST.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah they're gonna be too big for the qt containers soon.....lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*More pictures*

These fish change sizes and colors so fast it's amazing ..The picture of the fish at the very bottom is the same fish as the photo above it taken a week ago. 

There are so many different variations it's amazing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful! I like the butterfly ones.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Predictable outcome...the marble from dad and the red from mom give you a good amount of red and marble based black and the BF pattern comes from the marble.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah but now the butterfly pattern is fading... he is only showing red on the anal fin now... it's so weird the way the change in only a day or two.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Any for sale?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Well eventually I will either sell or give away some. Just so you know, I am not a "breeder" so they are more for pets than breeding. I have never shipped a fish before, but I may if there are some folks willing to take some. Right now, they aren't even big enough to tell the sex yet.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pictures!!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I posted the newest pictures I have... I'll get more soon. There are more in my album if you are interested. I can't keep up with all the changes they go through. They seem like they changes every other day!

Hey does anyone know how to use the Aquarium Pictures feature?? Looks like they changed it.

I did have several of the smallerfry die and I am not sure why. (hey that rhymes!) I am thinking maybe they were the "runts" of the litter? ...they were all about the same size.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

For some reason I can't see any of the pictures. :[

Congrats on your fry doing well though! =]


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I've had problems seeing others photos on here too. I am not sure why. Did you try looking at my albums?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*updated pictures*

Here are a few updated pictures.. some of them are becoming very beautiful! Sorry the photos look blurry.. sometimes it is hard to get good clear pictures and I give up after awhile.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are they adult size yet? They grew up so fast!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

A few of them are close to adult size, but not quite there yet. I have several that are still pretty small. A lot of the tiny ones died.. about 10 or so. How are your's coming along? I can't wait to see the purples.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My New Years Spawn is getting around 1 inch long....should be ready for jarring later this month.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone have any tips on sexing them? I know to look for the ovipositor.. for the females. Some of the males have started blowing bubble nests already.. so that's kind of a dead give away.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I am wondering if I jarred mine too soon.. but I did it when they started flaring at each other.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You might have...play fights are good for little guys but now that they've been separated for so long now it's too late.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're pretty! I like the red ones and the dark ones with the clearish fins.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO there's no such thing as jarring too soon. In terms of mentality development, the sooner you jar, the better. Just flare them from time to time so their fins would develop (wider spread).

The only problem with this is that you'll have more work - water changing, feeding each single fish, and exercising them.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

trust me ... i know


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I've recruited my daughter to help with the feedings and water changes.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah i like the red ones too... some of them were red and then changed colors losing the red completely...


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*new fry photos*

Some of my fry are building bubble nests! And here are a few decent ones of the male (father of fry) "Papi"


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I put about 14 female fry in my 55 gal a few days ago. So far so good. Here are a few pics of them. Some are not very clear, but I love the pinky faced one.


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Their so cute!The red one looks very eggy though.: o


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The last picture is so cute! Also I love the green iridescent on her


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They turned out very nice!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

are any of these guys up for sale?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry.. not right now.. i am dealing with a medical issue with my husband..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your husband! I hope things get better.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

omg they are outright gorouges when your husband gets better I would love to see more pics of them


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> Anyone have any tips on sexing them? I know to look for the ovipositor.. for the females. Some of the males have started blowing bubble nests already.. so that's kind of a dead give away.


I made this document hope it helps some


At about a month or sooner you will be able to facialy be able to disguinish males and females. Males will have bigger and have grunntier heads while the females heads will mostly be arrowed. This is a great time to start your sorritys and start jaring males. Now using this disguinshing method may not be the best because sometimes you can easily make a msitake in guessing male from female from facial features. Also you can wait until the males start flaring at each other this is basically the last resort before they start nipping at each others tail


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow the first site is really cool!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you Ethan. Those sites are nice. I like the first one best.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

*a few more pictures*

A few more pictures .. I really love the variety.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

It is really hard to get good photos... takes patience!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Cute


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful babies!! I love them all.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WAit a second, did you raise the full betta in the last too?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes those are fry that were born in December


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> Yes those are fry that were born in December


Wow and they are so big! How old are they?

Also is the male in your avatar, the father?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lovely babies. Fantastic job on raising them all!!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks! It was my first spawn so I am proud of how they came out. They are about 4 months old.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

They look great.....good job......any plans for another spawn or are you waiting for these to mature so you can spawn them....or both....lol.......


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks!... Well I was waiting on someone who was supposed to send me a breeding pair to start another spawn, but so far it hasn't worked out. I am not sure what I'll do next. I have a couple of local fs that will buy some from me and I have had a few people ask me about buying some. I gave one to a good friend and she is asking for another one  I have never shipped a fish but I think my hubby will help me. He has been sick though, so that is why I've been kind of waiting..


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so they still might be available for shipping. yayyy. sorry about yoour hubby


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

indjo said:


> IMO there's no such thing as jarring too soon. In terms of mentality development, the sooner you jar, the better. Just flare them from time to time so their fins would develop (wider spread).
> 
> The only problem with this is that you'll have more work - water changing, feeding each single fish, and exercising them.


Forgive me if this is an old thread. I just did a search on letting fry flare for optimum finnage... and I found this one.

I had no idea this was necessary ... Now I do.
Thanks for sharing the wealth of your knowledge.

2. How does one exercise their fish.. and how often should this take place with JARRED fry? I would guess one would gently swirl the water and allow them to swim against the current. Is there anything else I should know?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

exercise = flaring
The idea is to get their adrenaline going and to make them spread their fins. This may avoid fin folding on excessive rayed fins (specially HM) and create an optimum spread . Do not let a jarred betta constantly see others as it may cause them to lose interest in flaring and may even cause stress.... a non active betta is more vulnerable to diseases (IMO).

I usually flare after feeding - 1 to 15 minutes is enough (I often over do it for adults 30 - 60 minutes). This may also make them poop so you can siphon uneaten food and poo after wards. 
- Do not flare the more docile/stressed ones. Isolate them until they will flare (use females to build up their self esteem). 
- Try to alter sparring partner from time to time - preferable to a different color/pattern.


----------

